
Scaling at MySpace - alexandros
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2010/02/15/ScalingAtMySpace.aspx
======
hga
" _440 SQL Server Systems hosting over 1,000 databases_ " with 1PB of SQL
Server hosted data. Yow.

